

Cognitive Dissonance: Why Your User’s Brains Hurt - jsmibert
http://www.fuelyourcreativity.com/cognitive-dissonance-why-your-users-brains-hurt/

======
Karellen
One thing that helps me in this sort of situation is that I've decided a lot
of the time I don't need to make the "best" decision, I just need to make a
"good" decision. The increase in "value" of picking the best option over
another good option is less than the effort of figuring out which option is
best.

One of the things that got me to that conclusion were managers at work who
kept changing their mind about what needed doing.

We'd get half-way through one project, and then they'd decide that a second
project was more important/valuable so we'd drop the first and start work on
the second. Ditto with a third. The result being that although these
successive projects were theoretically increasingly valuable to the company,
the fact that none of them got completed meant almost no value was actually
created! Not to mention morale was pretty terrible.

Pick one thing and _do it_. Even if you later find out it's not the best thing
you could be doing, providing it's still a good thing to be doing, finish the
job anyway. If the thing you're doing is useless (or worse), sure,
fuhgeddaboutit. Until then, stick with a good decision, even if it's not the
best.

